# Wish list, one Tappecue probe.



## lee-warren (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anyone know where to purchase a Tappecue probe in the UK or of any company that will post to the UK ? Both the manufacture and Amazon don't provide the service, shame really as this wee gadget seems to suit my needs greatly.













300x300px-LS-8f0467d2_B00GWTTCES-41G33yOxNcL.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 21, 2014






This aside truly hope you're all well.


----------



## lee-warren (Jul 23, 2014)

Well I never thought I'd be replying to my own question but incase there's others out there with an interest in this device I contacted the manufacturer directly and apparently it's down to a lack of a CE licence. That said and however, they are trying to overcome this and if you require anymore info feel free to PM me as I'm unsure about how much you can talk about companies, their products and without breaking SMF rules. 

Lee.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello Lee.  I had zero help to offer.  Not even sure what that gizmo is.  Sorry.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 25, 2014)

I recently saw one of these in action in the US and it looked good. My only reservation is that I think it is a cloud based service and these come and go. If they stopped trading and their site went down then you would probably be left with a useless box of electronics.

I am not sure what I would do though if I was on the golf course (as in their advertising) when the over/under temperature alarm wen off. Maybe in the instructions it recommends that you leave your partner at home to be able to react. The temperature graphing feature is great though.


----------

